# Спондилёз



## Каля баля (5 Май 2016)

Всем добрый день! 
Сразу прошу прощения если подобная тема уже есть, но т.к проблема не одна, а во всем позвоночнике решила создать новую именно под себя. 28 лет, всегда занималась спортом, сама, но без надрыва, не на пределе, в меру. Есть дом (ок. 100кв.м) и постоянная, практические ежедневная уборка, т.е наклоны, перенос тяжестей не правльным образом, перестановка их с места на место и вообще сам процесс из-за большой прощади тяжелый. Около 3-х лет назад почувствовала дискомфорт в спине, просто по всем спине от грудного до поясничного отдела. Сначала думала перенапрегла, дала отдых, по мере того что дискоморт не проходил думала, сплю не так, ни на том, поменяла кровать и новый матрац. В этом году диагностировали дегенеративно дистрофические изменения грудного отдела, спондилёз 1ст., остиофиты. Есть прорастание соединительной ткани на прямой мышце спины, параллельно лопатки, в левой части (повороты в левую сторону с болью, не до конца, блокирует. Опускаю шею с болью, наклон с болью в пояснице с права). Поражение межпозвоночных дисков поясничного и других отделов с миелопатией. Почитав что это связано со статическим напряжение, долгим нахождением в одном положении вспомнила, до болей 3 года подряд работала оператором на телефоне по 12 часов каждая смена, периодически вставая раз 5 по мин. 5 получается перерыв. И уже последние полтора года чувствовала напряжение, сидела через силу, терпела не вставая лишний раз. Делаю выводы что всё это именно от туда. Что делать теперь? На поражение межпозвонков выписалаи общее противовосполительное стандартное лечение, кетопрофен обезболить (мазь). Естественно не помогло. Отходила курс (7-8 раз) у мануалиста, тоже облегчение только пока ходила, сейчас всё так же болит. Записалась к неврологу, еще не знаю что скажет. Понимаю ибольше всего боюсь что прорастание вообще заблокирует мышцу, а остиофиты позвонок. 
Уважаемые врачи и те кто столкнулся с подобной проблемой (если такие имеются) буду благодарная за любую информацию. Куда идти, к кому, в какой последовательности лечение, как живете с этим, можете ли заниматься спортом, каким? Вообщем всё всё интересно и нужно.


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2016)

*Каля баля*, Настя, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Каля баля (5 Май 2016)

Спасибо за информацию.

Живу в Новосибирске. К сожалению снимков на руках нет, т.к это ренген, а в поликлиннике его на руки не дают.


----------



## FlyLady (5 Май 2016)

*Каля баля*,
хоть и с большой осторожностью, но чаще я всё же делюсь своим положительным опытом лечения в Новосибирске:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24558/#post-255866

С осторожностью, потому что все мы разные и отношения с врачами складываются по-разному))
Была у нескольких  мануальных терапевтов, но рекомендовать готова пока только специалистов  "Ласточки". На Флампе я более подробно прокомментировала почему.

Еще бы посоветовала не надеяться на очень быстрое решение Вашей проблемы, чтобы не было завышенных ожиданий. Вполне вероятно, что для улучшения придется делать много всего  и долго.


----------



## Каля баля (6 Май 2016)

Спасибо за ответ. Мне пока еще не понятно, если ли возможность что соединительная ткань которая прорасла в мышце, полностью убирется, конечно при должном лечении...


----------

